# Questions on Buy outs



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I was wondering, does anyone know how long Simplicity has been built by Agco. It seems like there are only two or three brands of tractors out there these days. 

Agco- Massy Ferguson, Massey Lawn, Simplicity, Snapper, Agco and Challenger/ Caterpillar.

Farmtrac- Case International.

John Deere- John Deere

Kubota- Kubota

There are only four manufacterers that make the big names. I don't like New Holland, that is why they don't count.


----------



## folsen (Sep 5, 2007)

Simplicity has never been owned by or its products built by AGCO Corp. The company was independent from its founding in 1922 until being bought by Allis-Chalmers in 1965. A-C owned it until 1983. From then until 2004 Simplicity was again independent, owned by various combinations of its management, an employee stock trust, and investment firms. In 2004 Briggs & Stratton bought Simplicity and its subsidiaries Snapper, Ferris, and the non-municipal equipment portion of Giant-Vac.

Simplicity has long produced similar or identical product with different paint and graphics for AGCO Corp (nee Agco-Allis, nee Deutz-Allis, nee Allis-Chalmers) and Massey Ferguson, now a unit of AGCO. Simplicity appears to now own the AGCO and Massey lawn and garden brands (that's conjecture on my part) and offer them cooperatively to AGCO and Massey tractor dealers wanting to sell L&G equipment.

Fred


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *There are only four manufacterers that make the big names. I don't like New Holland, that is why they don't count. *


Don't forget about Mahindra who is very likely to soon if not already become the largest tractor manufacturer in the world.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Chief, did you change your name to TF Admin?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sure did.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah i was about to say is that chief? did "Admin" like THE ADMIN" leave?


----------

